

Ask YC:  What is the average Facebook user like? - amichail

I am particularly interested in specific examples of the form:  ~k% of Facebook users would be interested and able to do activity X.<p>For example, would one expect the average Facebook user to be a creative person capable of suggesting interesting ideas?<p>Would you expect the average Facebook user to be interested in interacting much with friends?  And if so, what sort of sophistication could one expect in such interactions?
======
brianr
_Would you expect the average Facebook user to be interested in interacting
much with friends?_

Yes, definitely. But in general, at least among the largely growing high
school contingent on Facebook, I generally wouldn't expect much
sophistication... the interactions I've observed are pretty similar to what
you see on MySpace.

Facebook is growing in the older-than-college age group too, though, and
naturally those users are going to act more like adults. Writing facebook
applications is pretty easy, so one great way to test your idea would be to
just put out a prototype and see what happens.

~~~
amichail
It still takes a week or so to build an app, so there's a limit to how much
experimentation you can do as an individual.

Perhaps we can share some experiences.

